# magicshine 1400



## fredfg99 (Feb 9, 2005)

I ordered a magicshine 1400 from Geoman and am very impressed.The Magicshine 1400 is more around 1000 lumens but it rocks for $125. I use to buy a NR minewt x2 400 every year , but it breaks down on me after a winter season. I would rather buy a new magicshine every 6months for a 125 and come out even. This post has nothing to do with high end light systems but only has to do with fun, bright and inexpensive lights for the every day man or woman. Thanks Geoman!!!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I know...*



fredfg99 said:


> I ordered a magicshine 1400 from Geoman and am very impressed.The Magicshine 1400 is more around 1000 lumens but it rocks for $125. I use to buy a NR minewt x2 400 every year , but it breaks down on me after a winter season. I would rather buy a new magicshine every 6months for a 125 and come out even. This post has nothing to do with high end light systems but only has to do with fun, bright and inexpensive lights for the every day man or woman. Thanks Geoman!!!


It looks pretty dang sweet. I feel like I should have held out to get this one before getting my second MagicShine 900.

Then again, the MS900s are pretty dang sweet already. I would only wish for wider beam pattern.

Before the MS lights came out, I was seriously considering a NR light. My main turn-off was the expensive replacement batteries.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We've been getting great reviews of the Magicshine 1400.

Thanks for the input.

Geo


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just got mine in the mail today and nearly blinded myself!! I am new to the whole night riding thing but these things look well built and engineered. Gonna play around with it tonight!! Thanks Geoman for the great product and even better price!! Only 5PM Damn it get dark already!


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

8:45pm AND this light is soooo bright! LIghts up the entire back yard no problem. Nice wide beam with all three lights on. For the price, I cant imagine anyone spending hundreds more. Even If you bought 2, one bar mount and one helmet, you'd have more than enough lights and still a fraction of the cost.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I just got one myself.
I lost the battery for my NR trinewt and thought instead of getting just a battery that I would take a chance on the MS 1400.
Very happy with my decision so far. Been out on several night rides and it works great. A helmet light would be the icing on the cake but I don't really want to hassle with another light.
Much superior to the Trinewt in every aspect. Brighter, smaller battery, handlebar switch and much less money.
The only thing that bugs me about the system is the light on the switch which is bright and I find it pretty annoying. I resolved that problem by turning it upside down and it lights up my wheel and fork like a lowrider!
I got the system from Geoman. No hassles and quick delivery. Hopefully it is durable.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

*Helmet mount*

I have several rides as a bar mount. I made up a helmet mount. Also zip tied the switch to the helmet.
Hope to get it out tonight.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll probably end up getting one of these at some point, but I have to say, there's actually something else I'd like to see offered by MS........just the 2 side "pods".

I use an MS 900 on my helmet and love it, but I do still like to have light on my bars too, a floody light (to light up right infront of my wheel, and off to the sides). I currently use floody flashlights and they're good, but I'd like something more compact, and something that runs on a remote battery pack that will run longer.

So, I'm picturing the "pods" with individual mounting bases (just like what is on the main light), so I could mount one light on each side of the stem. They'd both be wired to one battery pack (a "Y" wire).

I think those 2 lights, with their diffused lenses, on the bars, and the MS900 on the helmet would be the perfect combination, and PLENTY of light.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

richwolf said:


> I have several rides as a bar mount. I made up a helmet mount. Also zip tied the switch to the helmet.
> Hope to get it out tonight.


You should try rotating the lens on the left hand side as we are looking at it. It should improve your beam pattern quite a bit if it is oriented up and down correctly. :thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I have found the best way to have the lenses tilted is kinda like this \ /

It gives a sweet V pattern out towards the sides of the trail where I want the flood to be.

I'm running a 900 on the helmet and a 1400 on the bars.

Great setup so far.

EDIT!!!!!!! I just checked the mounting screw on the base of my 1400 to see if maybe it was loose and that is why it was shaking around, and sure enough, it was a bit loose. I got a good turn out of it, plus a snugging. I'll report back after my next night ride in a few days and let you know if that fixed the issue I was having that I mentioned below. END EDIT

My only gripes are that the band/o ring that holds the switch onto the bars for the 1400 snapped after only a few rides......and at high speeds over bumpy terrain the 1400 really bounces around on the bars creating a kind of strobe effect.
I have it mounted tight with one of the smaller bands/o rings very near the stem on an oversized bar.

I think the system is a little top heavy for such a cheesy mounting band.
I will most likely create some kind of mount for the 1400. I haven't really thought about it much yet.

I really love both lights, 900 and 1400. I have several rides on them now, and burn times are great. We usually do 1.5-2 hour rides and the 1400 barely hits blue (75% power) by the time we are finished.

When I am climbing I usually turn the helmet mounted 900 off completely, and just run the 2 small lights of the 1400. When stuff flattens out I'll pop the 900 on. When it starts to turn downhill I'll put em both on 100%.

If anybody has any ideas to improve upon the 1400 mounting system, or if you have seen any past threads that I have missed about that, let me know. I'd love your input.....

I would 100% hands down recomend the 900 and 1400 lights to anybody that does not want to spend big$$. They are truely an awesome deal for the $$.

BTW, I picked up a 900 racers pack which came with helmet mount and extra battery, and a 2300 kit. I kept the 1400 from that kit and hooked a buddy up with the 900 from the 2300 pack, giving him the extra helmet mount as well.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

savagemann said:


> My only gripes are that the band/o ring that holds the switch onto the bars for the 1400 snapped after only a few rides......and at high speeds over bumpy terrain the 1400 really bounces around on the bars creating a kind of strobe effect.
> I have it mounted tight with one of the smaller bands/o rings very near the stem on an oversized bar.
> 
> I think the system is a little top heavy for such a cheesy mounting band.
> ...


Check these out. And if you do get one, please post back to let us know if it fixed your problem.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Those look sweet.......I may just have to order one.
I'll report back if and after I do so.
THANX!!!!


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Jul 21, 2009)

I have those on a pair of 900s. They work really well, mounting is rock solid and the light can swivel sideways :thumbsup:


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the pic. It's just a bummer that he doesn't have the "offset" version available anymore. For a light like the MS 1400, it would be nice to have it centered over the stem.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Can anybody verify 100% that the marwi mount will work with the 1400?
I see it works for sure with the 900, but I haven't taken my 1400 apart yet so I don't know that they have the exact same mount base.
I'm a DIY kinda guy, although I haven't done much in the way of DIY bike lights, I would feel confident unsoldering, and resoldering the marwi base to my 1400 if i knew it would fit for sure. I'd hate to order it, unsolder the lead wire only to find out it doesn't fit.
While the 900 and 1400 body looks to be fairly similar at first glance, they do look to be different diameters.
Logic tells me it should fit as I don't see magicshine completely redesigning the mount for 2 similar lights, but it would be nice to know if anybody has a first hand account on the similarity of the 2 lights. Thanx again!!!!


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

It will work but will need some modification.









A slot will need to be cut into the back of the foot plate for the wire to pass through. 
You can see the slot in the MS1400 foot plate there on the right side of the picture.
There won't be a need to de-solder or solder anything.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

savagemann said:


> I have found the best way to have the lenses tilted is kinda like this \ /
> 
> It gives a sweet V pattern out towards the sides of the trail where I want the flood to be.
> 
> ...


I've been running the 900 on my helmet for a while now, and just added the 1400 to my bars for a ride last night, and have a question and a comment:
1- How did you adjust the side lenses to \ / ?
2- I had the same problem w/ the light getting jiggled off the mount. Going on a great downhill stretch, I saw the light starting to look like a strobe from all of the wiggling, then the g-damn thing popped off the mount, and was swinging by the cable! The screw that holds the lights to the mount had unscrewed. I remember seeing in another thread or review of the light the same happened to someone else, but I forgot to tighten it and put a dab of locktight on before the ride. Screwed it back in nice and snug, and no more probs for the remainder of the ride.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

odtexas said:


> It will work but will need some modification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.
I just ordered the parts to do this mount mod. I will report back after it is finished.
Thanx for all the help guys.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

ajmelin said:


> I've been running the 900 on my helmet for a while now, and just added the 1400 to my bars for a ride last night, and have a question and a comment:
> 1- How did you adjust the side lenses to \ / ?


I was able to just kinda get at the lenses with the side of my finger and rotate them.
I suppose you could use a small tab of masking tape or something to grip the lens and rotate it if you were having issues.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

savagemann said:


> Awesome.
> I just ordered the parts to do this mount mod. I will report back after it is finished.
> Thanx for all the help guys.


Got the parts for the Marwi Mount conversion. It is designed to work with the MS 900, and the base of the 1400 is quite a bit different.
About 30 seconds of some handy dremel work made it work fine.
I had to carve a channel for the wire. I made it come out of the back of the base, rather than the side. Worked great.
Tonight was my first trail ride with it, and the mod worked perfect. No more jiggling around. I am stoked.
The parts are cheap and a must have mod for the 1400 if you are planning on riding hard.
I will post some pictures in the next few days of how I made the base work.
And mad props to Hoffman Amplifiers, as they got me the parts super fast and everything was in order and packed good.
Thanx for the help everyone.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to agree on the Hoffman props... I ordered the Marwi kit and had it in two days.

Not sure if I'm going to use it yet, it seems kinda high profile. Still looking at other options.


Would like to see pictures, though!


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

The GeoMan website isn't very descriptive. What kind of battery do they use (chemistry and capacity)? What about the charger? How can you tell the 1400 is more like 1000 lumens? How have these been holding up?

I'm currently tempted by the SECA 700 for $320 on Amazon right now, but these are killer deals.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

fredfg99 said:


> I use to buy a NR minewt x2 400 every year , but it breaks down on me after a winter season. I would rather buy a new magicshine every 6months for a 125 and come out even.





@dam said:


> How have these been holding up?


x2 How are these lights holding up? Along with the rest of the models.
Having to buy the same light or another light every 6 months isn't very enticing given the cost of the light.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

@dam said:


> The GeoMan website isn't very descriptive. What kind of battery do they use (chemistry and capacity)? What about the charger? How can you tell the 1400 is more like 1000 lumens? How have these been holding up?
> 
> I'm currently tempted by the SECA 700 for $320 on Amazon right now, but these are killer deals.


Their battery packs are simply 4x18650 lithium, shrink wrapped and then stuck into an aluminum cylinder with a waterproof cap that screws on. The can has a neoprene bag so you can strap it to your bike frame without scratching it up. The charger is a simple wall plug unit that connects to the battery pack in the same way the light unit is connected.

As far as the quality goes, I've been running mine since last October. I commuted almost every day through the winter and have used it a lot on the trails this spring and summer. Great light output, sturdy construction, never any problems. I would just recommend you buy it from GeoManGear, not from DX. GeoMan stands behind the product and has a better replacement policy, should that be needed.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I installed my Marwi mount on the 1400 last night, in an unconventional fashion!

If you remove the sliding mount and magicshine adapter, leaving the rotating base, and remove the bolt from that, you can use the button head screw from the MS Marwi adapter up through the inside of the bar mount. I needed a couple small washers, but it works great, and about 3/4" lower than the full mounting was. The wire exits nicely without modification, and you still have use of the rotation feature.

I'll get some pictures this weekend.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I just bought the MagicShine 1400 & 900 combo from Geoman and I'm VERY excited to start night riding this year!!!

Maybe I should have opted for express shipping...


----------



## hoffsta (Aug 17, 2010)

HamfisT said:


> I installed my Marwi mount on the 1400 last night, in an unconventional fashion!
> 
> If you remove the sliding mount and magicshine adapter, leaving the rotating base, and remove the bolt from that, you can use the button head screw from the MS Marwi adapter up through the inside of the bar mount. I needed a couple small washers, but it works great, and about 3/4" lower than the full mounting was. The wire exits nicely without modification, and you still have use of the rotation feature.
> 
> I'll get some pictures this weekend.


Yes please post some pics!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

How long have these lights been out? I noticed one person has been using this since October. Anyone else have any ride time on this light?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Rod said:


> How long have these lights been out? I noticed one person has been using this since October. Anyone else have any ride time on this light?


Geomangear should be able to give a more accurate date, but I remember reading about the first generation 900 lumen around March of 2009.

Here's a review and deconstruction thread from June 2009: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=526474


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We started distributing the 900's in June 2009 and 1400s in March 2010.



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Geomangear should be able to give a more accurate date, but I remember reading about the first generation 900 lumen around March of 2009.
> 
> Here's a review and deconstruction thread from June 2009: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=526474


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 1400 on the bars, and a 900 on the helmet. Absolutely love it!!!!!!
I am actually able to ride faster at night, as I can see better, with more even contrast. No shadows from trees etc......and I know there is nobody out on the trails hiking or riding horses.....= )
The 1400/900 combo is great.
When I'm climbing I usually use the 2 small pods of the 1400 only, and love the infinite adjustability of brightness......when things turn flat I pop the 900 on low/med and keep the 1400 pods on. When it turns downhill everything goes on high.
I've gone over 35mph over some rough terrain with my MS Combo. Everything has held up great.
I have about 20-25 trail hours on my lights so far. Not a ton of time, but they have held up to my abuse.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I snapped a couple pics of the Marwi mod, I didn't feel much like taking it apart for more detail, but I think you can get the idea....




























Any questions? let me know.

It's been rock solid so far!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rod said:


> How long have these lights been out? I noticed one person has been using this since October. Anyone else have any ride time on this light?


I got my 900 from Geoman last summer, around July or so and another one in October. I used it all through a Minnesota winter down to -10 deg and its been great. The only issue I've had was my fault when I accidentally plugged in the wrong battery and burned it up. Using the guts of another Magicshine that someone sent me I was able to fix it and I still night ride 1 to 2 times per week in Northern California where I live now.

I could never spend Niterider kind of money on a lightset after experiencing the cost to performance of these lights.


----------



## SlowestPoke (Aug 26, 2010)

Geoman, when are you expecting more stock of the 1400's (and 900's)?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We have shipments enroute, 900s are expected Wednesday 9/1 and 1400s on Friday 9/3, we will ship around the clock once the new inventory is received. The manufacturer is running over a week behind on our production so we had an unexpected shortage. Sorry folks, we have several more orders lined up with the manufacturer so that we don't have a shortage again.



SlowestPoke said:


> Geoman, when are you expecting more stock of the 1400's (and 900's)?


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

HamfisT said:


> ......Any questions? let me know.
> 
> It's been rock solid so far!


Perhaps I missed something, but can you post a link to where you located and purchased the Marwi mounts? Thanks


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought mine from here


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

B


neilether said:


> Perhaps I missed something, but can you post a link to where you located and purchased the Marwi mounts? Thanks


Post #11 of this thread has a link.


----------



## NCtrailX (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks like a great deal. Have a few questions...
What kind of lamp is used on the 900 and on the 1400? HID, LED? 
What kind of battery life do you get from each? 
Any photos from the front of the bike looking down the trail?
Any comparisons that you can make to another light you have owned or compared this light too in terms of brightness?

Thanks!


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

sthrnfat said:


> Looks like a great deal. Have a few questions...
> What kind of lamp is used on the 900 and on the 1400? HID, LED?
> What kind of battery life do you get from each?
> Any photos from the front of the bike looking down the trail?
> ...


Dude, do a little research. There are no less than 30 dedicated magicshine threads on this board, many of which have beamshots. MTBR even used the 900 in their light shootout. All of your question have been answered, just look for it...


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

sthrnfat said:


> Looks like a great deal. Have a few questions...
> What kind of lamp is used on the 900 and on the 1400? HID, LED?
> What kind of battery life do you get from each?
> Any photos from the front of the bike looking down the trail?
> ...


You've been here since 2004, and you don't know to use the search button? Or you can click on the Magicshine banner that's flashing on the right side of this page, right in front of you.


----------



## KB9LEF (Jun 19, 2011)

*Washers*



HamfisT said:


> I snapped a couple pics of the Marwi mod, I didn't feel much like taking it apart for more detail, but I think you can get the idea....
> 
> Any questions? let me know.
> 
> It's been rock solid so far!


Where did you have to put the washers and why?

Also, I would assume the rotation feature is gone once the screw is tightened down?

Thanks for any help, I am getting this light and aftermarket setup...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

If you are getting it from Geoman just get one of these mounts its a bikeray mount with the top section removed $10 works great and is solid.
https://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_33&products_id=241


----------



## KB9LEF (Jun 19, 2011)

*Mount*



Rakuman said:


> If you are getting it from Geoman just get one of these mounts its a bikeray mount with the top section removed $10 works great and is solid.
> 
> >


COOOL!!

I am getting the 1400.

What do I need to do to mount it to this?

Thanks man


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

KB9LEF said:


> COOOL!!
> 
> I am getting the 1400.
> 
> ...


Its pretty simple the top piece has a hollow rivet connecting it so just drill it out with a bit about a 1/16 larger than the hole then take it to the hardware store and get a longer bolt and a few washers tighten it up and its real solid . when you get it it will be pretty self explanatory feel free to hit me up thou.:thumbsup:


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey...

Awesome light's !

Can someone who own the MagicShine 1400lm(MJ-816), do some nightshots for me on every mode(low,high,both).

Thx in advance!


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Please... Who is watching this topic, and owns and MJ-816(Magic Shine 1400), please do more nightshots.

I am thinking to buy this light especialy for design... 

Thx for who replies to me. 

Cheers!


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Any nightshots?

I can't find anyware, info or nightshots of this light.

Please, who owns this light... Try and make 2-3 pictures for me, of how it works in the night, with every mode.

Thanks!


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Any photos ?

I really want to see this light's power.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Khrystyan27 said:


> Any photos ?
> 
> I really want to see this light's power.


If you can wait a couple of days I will take a couple of shots for you will not be till Tuesday thou K


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Khrystyan27 said:


> Any photos ?
> 
> I really want to see this light's power.


Dude, in the time it took you to post this question 4 times, you could have searched online and found several photos comparing this light to others.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

fightnut said:


> Dude, in the time it took you to post this question 4 times, you could have searched online and found several photos comparing this light to others.


Give me a link...

Cuz i really want to see REAL photos, from the owners, with normal cameras... Not the producer, edited photos.

And i found that it has only has 1000lm, not 1400 that is claimed...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Here Ya Go That bottle is at 100 feet

The two wide side lights









The center 









All three 







*


----------



## mramosc (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello eveybody. Nice pictures!

One thing I haven't been able to find about the MS1400 is the weight of the lights (not the whole system, just the three lights thingy) I'd like to place it on my helmet and have the batteries somewhere else, but I first need to now if they are not too heavy for that. 
Anybody knows that weight?

Thanks!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

mramosc said:


> Hello eveybody. Nice pictures!
> 
> One thing I haven't been able to find about the MS1400 is the weight of the lights (not the whole system, just the three lights thingy) I'd like to place it on my helmet and have the batteries somewhere else, but I first need to now if they are not too heavy for that.
> Anybody knows that weight?
> ...


Ya these make a great bar light not so good for the helmet Get a XM-L for the lid


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> Ya these make a great bar light not so good for the helmet Get a XM-L for the lid


Ya know even though I hate the M-mouse look, I have to admit that this set-up puts out a nice wide beam pattern that looks almost perfect and it can still throw beyond 100 ft to boot. As a bar light it is probably the best bang for the buck going for lights in the 1000-1500 lumen range.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Rakuman said:


> *Here Ya Go That bottle is at 100 feet
> 
> The two wide side lights
> 
> ...


Thanks so, so much man !

I can't find it anywhere, but you helped me.

I see, that is a powerful light for 1000lm, maybe you helped me to choice my light...


----------

